# Question about these grass-type plants for low tech



## Speed (Dec 18, 2013)

Eleocharis Parvula (Hair-grass) do really well for me in my low tech 55!




jcmv4792 said:


> I understand one shouldn't expect any crazy growth in such a setup...but I'm just wondering which is easier to keep alive, and grows/spreads faster in "lower" light without co2 injections.
> 
> - Lilaeopsis mauritiana
> - Lilaeopsis novae
> - Eleocharis parvula


----------



## TankPlanter (May 31, 2015)

Just an idea you might have already decided against- E. tenellus? Can be trimmed to be grass-y, and very easy low tech.


----------



## ahem (Dec 27, 2014)

Speed said:


> Eleocharis Parvula (Hair-grass) do really well for me in my low tech 55!


Can you say more about how you are successful with that? How do you plant and manage it?

I have tried it on multiple occasions, getting the nice plastic envelop cultured ones from Petsmart. Also tried some from LiveAquaria that come in the little net pots. 
I separate the blades and don't make the mistake of trying to plant a clump. But each time, within days, the blades get covered in green brush/furry algae. I think they just fail to thrive and so get attacked by the algae. 

Substrate is ecocomplete topped with some river rock. I know we can't get that nice dense carpet which requires CO2 but I can't seem to even get 1 blade to grow.

Decent lighting too (planted plus over a 20G long so a good amount hits the bottom)


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

Add some osmocote+ root tab and give it a little bit of excel till it start producing some runners, then just leave it alone and let it spread. If you see some algae on the hairgrass add alittle hydrogen peroxide onto the algae. Do this until your tank stabilize.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

ahem said:


> Decent lighting too (planted plus over a 20G long so a good amount hits the bottom)


I'm just guessing, but too much light may be a factor.


----------



## ahem (Dec 27, 2014)

jcmv4792 said:


> I'm just guessing, but too much light may be a factor.


That is interesting. Everything you read says the hair grasses need a lot, but may try some with a little more shade.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

ahem said:


> That is interesting. Everything you read says the hair grasses need a lot, but may try some with a little more shade.


Some people here have posted setups where hairgrass did well in low light. I wouldn't know yet..since I just planted my hairgrass two weeks ago in my low tech. I will be keeping track of it's progress.

When I said that too much light may be a factor, I was guessing that because you are not injecting co2, you may need to balance the light by lowering it.


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

ahem said:


> That is interesting. Everything you read says the hair grasses need a lot, but may try some with a little more shade.


If you have a lot of light you need CO2 and nutrients and faster growing plants. 

I had Lilaeopsis mauritiana under a stock Spec III led for months and got ZERO algae. I also got zero growth for months. If they get covered in algae in DAYS that isn't a plant problem. your tank is out of balance. No new plant will adjust and outcompete algae in days.


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

This is example of E. Belem spreading in low tech. I add 1ml excel to about 8 gallon of water every day with no fertilizer use. This tank was set up two weeks ago. I use E. belem that was emersed so the brown stuff are older leaf that turn brown and melted. To be honest it spreading faster then I thought. 
https://goo.gl/photos/gNDyk9XJsoCFbdsh8 

Hmm cant add photo from google on here so I have to link it.


----------

